# If you live in Sharm El Sheikh please read as your help would be appreciated...



## samantha.t

Hello all... my apologies in advance for the length of this post 

I joined this forum as i hoped people in Sharm El Sheikh may be able to advise/help me as i plan to move temporarily/permanently to Egypt within the next 3 months and set up a small business in the beauty industry (hairdressing to be exact).

I have researched online and understand how i am able to get a visa to work in the country and also how to become a resident but would appreciate some advise on the following areas...... if possible.

1. I would be moving with my 10 year old son so are there schools which take on national students and if so does anyone know the price? if there is no schooling available does anyone know a private tutor who wouldn't be charging an arm and a leg?

2. Does anyone know of any high traffic areas of tourist (i.e. Naama Bay) which would be ideal to set up a hair salon?... but also doesn't charge a large amount for shop rentals!...... i'm considering a typical 9am-6pm or 5pm-12am opening hours .

3. Does anyone know where i could find somewhere cheap to rent in Sharm (ideally near the high traffic areas)... i don't mind sharing a studio/1 bedroom apartment with my son until i can improve my financial position.

4. I wanted to buy an accommodation but unable to as i can't get a mortgage for Egypt (unless i want to buy an over priced accommodation off plan/new build). If you know anyone selling their accommodation VERY cheap please let me know.


I will be going to Egypt by the end of March 2010 to look for all of the above but would have liked some guidance to not waste valuable time as i will be there initially for 7-14 days...... then hoped to return for a much longer period when the above has been found.

I can't stress enough that i am not a rich british person and will be coming over to Egypt on a tight purse string. I believe with the right contacts i will be able to achieve my goal as i have enough money to furnish a salon, staff who are willing to work..... but not the above answered questions to make my goal happen.

Please help if you can and to anyone who can't or who comments, thank you for taking the time out to read my post.

Kind regards
Samantha x :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Sam
Welcome to the forum.
I don't live in Sharm but I can tell you that your opening hours will not work in Egypt.
No one goes to the hairdressers at 9am.... but we do like to go at night.

Maiden


----------



## samantha.t

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Sam
> Welcome to the forum.
> I don't live in Sharm but I can tell you that your opening hours will not work in Egypt.
> No one goes to the hairdressers at 9am.... but we do like to go at night.
> 
> Maiden


That's brilliant information as i would have preferred to open in the late afternoons as that will allow me to work else where and help my son with his education.


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi there,

I do not live in Sharm, so I don't think I can help you, at least not with the things that you're asking for help about; but I just got one thing to tell you about the whole thing, DON'T!!!

Good luck


----------



## samantha.t

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I do not live in Sharm, so I don't think I can help you, at least not with the things that you're asking for help about; but I just got one thing to tell you about the whole thing, DON'T!!!
> 
> Good luck


Thank you for your opinion but please can you expand on your answer?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Private education in Sharm is not really that good in fact we have one member who has put off coming here for two years so that her daughter can go to school in the UK

Maiden


----------



## Sam

samantha.t said:


> Hello all... my apologies in advance for the length of this post
> 
> I joined this forum as i hoped people in Sharm El Sheikh may be able to advise/help me as i plan to move temporarily/permanently to Egypt within the next 3 months and set up a small business in the beauty industry (hairdressing to be exact).
> 
> I have researched online and understand how i am able to get a visa to work in the country and also how to become a resident but would appreciate some advise on the following areas...... if possible.
> 
> 1. I would be moving with my 10 year old son so are there schools which take on national students and if so does anyone know the price? if there is no schooling available does anyone know a private tutor who wouldn't be charging an arm and a leg?
> 
> 2. Does anyone know of any high traffic areas of tourist (i.e. Naama Bay) which would be ideal to set up a hair salon?... but also doesn't charge a large amount for shop rentals!...... i'm considering a typical 9am-6pm or 5pm-12am opening hours .
> 
> 3. Does anyone know where i could find somewhere cheap to rent in Sharm (ideally near the high traffic areas)... i don't mind sharing a studio/1 bedroom apartment with my son until i can improve my financial position.
> 
> 4. I wanted to buy an accommodation but unable to as i can't get a mortgage for Egypt (unless i want to buy an over priced accommodation off plan/new build). If you know anyone selling their accommodation VERY cheap please let me know.
> 
> 
> I will be going to Egypt by the end of March 2010 to look for all of the above but would have liked some guidance to not waste valuable time as i will be there initially for 7-14 days...... then hoped to return for a much longer period when the above has been found.
> 
> I can't stress enough that i am not a rich british person and will be coming over to Egypt on a tight purse string. I believe with the right contacts i will be able to achieve my goal as i have enough money to furnish a salon, staff who are willing to work..... but not the above answered questions to make my goal happen.
> 
> Please help if you can and to anyone who can't or who comments, thank you for taking the time out to read my post.
> 
> Kind regards
> Samantha x :clap2:


Hi Samantha :welcome:

I am from Sharm and I can help 

Firstly, setting up your own business in Egypt if you do not have an Egyptian business partner with you is VERY costly. I'm not sure how much research you have done or where you have got your information, but to set up a business is not just about obtaining a work visa, it is a much more lengthy procedure, and as I said, if you are planning on doing is alone as a non-Egyptian you will pay the price.

Secondly, hairdressers in Sharm are already many, and the existent ones are already struggling. There is a British run salon in Viva Mall (LB International) which also charges British prices, that seem to have managed to stay open for some time, there are a lot of Italian places with mostly Italian and Russian staff and clients which seem to be doing okay - but the British who have tried to set up here in the past have not done well at all. There was one lady who did freelance, at your home or hers, and I don't think she managed to get much business. There was also a young Irish lass who setup shop in a fab location in the commercial area of a 5* hotel in Nabq Bay, and she did amazing work (well she did my cut and highlights perfectly) but she'd only pull in one or two people per day, and I heard a rumour she's now selling up. I don't want to burst your bubble, but please try to be realistic. If you are coming out on such a tight budget then I really would recommend working in a hotel's beauty centre or for another company first to get a steady income before putting such a huge outlay and losing out ultimately.

Your request for cheap rental within a busy destination unfortunately doesn't exist in Sharm. If it's a busy place you will pay for it, if it's cheap you will have to market yourself very well and be very well known as you will not be in a prominent location. You could also do freelance hairdressing along side any other work to make sure you are taking a salary every month.

Schools in Sharm... yes they exist, and actually as more and more kids are here they seem to be getting much better and I'm hearing better reviews. Having not put a child through education yet I can't speak on a personal basis, but my friend's Mum moved out for sometime with her 13 year old who spent some time in the school, and at that age there is less choice as the teenage population of Sharm is minimal, and by all accounts the teachers had EXTREMELY poor English, no class control, and during Ramadan they mostly didn't even turn up. There is a huge "young" population in Sharm, toddler age - mostly mixed race from the huge number of Egyptian/European relationships. The schools catering for 5-11 year olds seem to be doing fine with a few European staff who are actually qualified. You really should visit the schools whilst you are here. 

As far as buying a property goes, I would have to ask why you are coming to Egypt. It is VERY hard here to make it on your own supporting only yourself, supporting a child too, especially with the price of school fees, is almost impossible. If your coming to Egypt depends on these things then definitely don't buy here because it will take some time to sell on again if things don't work out and that is a huge burden.

I'm sorry if that is not the answer you were hoping for, but that is the reality in Sharm. Most people that move here spend less than six months. They love the holiday and buy into a dream that doesn't exist.

Sam


----------



## samantha.t

Thank you for your informatuion sam, it has been very useful.

I will look into setting a business up more and fortunately have egyptian friends that are willing to help (they live in england with many family members still remaining there).

I will also look further into schooling but can educate my son if this is not an option.

I am nervous about this project but believe I am realistic with my expectations and need to find out if I can afford the shop rental/accommdation rate including the other cost of employing staff etc so hope my next visit will be able to answer those questions along with using this forum.

I have also a few contacts that speak many languages including russian and german that can also do hair but it really is the additional cost which I'm trying to calculate.

I really appreciate your information and will rethink all areas which you mentioned to try and reduce as many risk as possible.


----------



## samantha.t

Hello sam

I also forgot to include above.... Are you aware of the reason(s) why those who had a hair salon failed to suceed?


----------



## Sam

samantha.t said:


> Hello sam
> 
> I also forgot to include above.... Are you aware of the reason(s) why those who had a hair salon failed to suceed?


Presumably lack of business and costs outweighed the income. There may have been personal reasons I don't know about, but I didn't speak with any of them to know for sure.


----------



## biscuit

Hi

I have a ten year old boy, I also retrained in the last 2 years with Saks Academies to do hairdressing (don't ask what I did before that!).

I intend to have a try at living in Sharm/Naama Bay initially with my son as my husband does not want to quit his job (yet). 

I have been looking at schools mainly with a view to the social aspect for my son as I am going to home school him, there are some good websites for doing this.

I will be very interested to see how you get on please keep me updated?

I believe like everything else if you keep a realistic head on your shoulders and are prepared to work hard you will have nothing to regret, even if the first idea does not work, don't give up. 

If you have the balls to do it in the beginning then thats the hardest battle? 

If I was out there I would be trying to assist you not knock you for trying (it's hardly like you are going to say 'ah well then I won't bother' based on a few peoples opinions, I relise you need to see both sides but when I read the posts here they seem so negative....believe me I could dissuade someone from coming to the North East but why? Some people absolutely love living here it's individual choice?

I don't know about you but my greatest fear is being on my death bed and looking back saying "why did I not?"


THAT'S JUST MY OPINION BEFORE I GET SHOT DOWN IN FLAMES! LOL


----------



## Sam

biscuit said:


> If I was out there I would be trying to assist you not knock you for trying (it's hardly like you are going to say 'ah well then I won't bother' based on a few peoples opinions, I relise you need to see both sides but when I read the posts here they seem so negative....believe me I could dissuade someone from coming to the North East but why? Some people absolutely love living here it's individual choice?
> 
> I don't know about you but my greatest fear is being on my death bed and looking back saying "why did I not?"
> 
> 
> THAT'S JUST MY OPINION BEFORE I GET SHOT DOWN IN FLAMES! LOL


Hi Biscuit,

Considering that is quite blatantly aimed at me I will reply to you.

I have not made any negative comments, actually the only opinion I have put at all is that I recommend to work for someone else first and understand the market before putting large sums of money to a project. I personally do not see the negativity in that as much as the sensibility - all the other information is FACT.

I have written that the British salon in Viva Mall is still in the market, and by all accounts doing fine. I have at no point said don't do it because you will never succeed, nor would I ever say this, I have just written about the fact that life in NOT cheap out here, at all, and to cover expenses for two on a single salary is so difficult when you work for an already existent and popular company. So to support two and set up a company as well, with all the outlay on that, it takes money in the bank as profits will not appear for a few months. 

If you would like to speak to someone who has been there, then there is a girl posting here called Marta (although not seen her around for a while). She entered into a spa business and lost everything, had to return to her country and work many months just to get enough to come back and pay rent. And she only had herself to support. 

But hey, if people don't want to hear how businesses are in Sharm then fine, live the dream. I can sugar coat everything, tell you everyone that comes here is blissfully happily and every business a roaring success. The fact that almost every shop in Aquapark has closed, all bar 2 of the 7 (or so) cafes in the front of Aquapark, is apparently irrelevant.

At the end of the day, I have a stable job and stable income and support my family comfortably, it's not my business what other people do, if they succeed or lose everything. I am just the sort of person who would feel really bad to tell someone everything is peachy when it's clearly not and then they have to even borrow the money for a flight home.

Each one may take my information and advice as they wish. Trust me, I can assist very easily in this case. I'm in real estate, I can rent commercial space, rent apartments, sell the aforementioned even. I can profit from this opportunity if I wanted, but you will see I advise not to buy at least until stability in Sharm is secured. 

Sam


----------



## MaidenScotland

When I read about people wanting to come out here to live/work etc and then read the questions they ask... the I will open my hairdressing salon at 9am... (just using this one as an example sometimes makes me want to shout at the top of my voice... "Don't do it" as it is obvious at least to me that the majority of people do not see past the beach and the sunshine.
Life out here is not easy in fact it is hard unless you have great support and plenty of money.
Living somewhere is so much more different from coming on holiday and that is the big big problem here.... people are seduced by the sun and the pace of life... the pace of life you see on holiday is not the pace you live when you have to work here. 

Maiden


----------



## biscuit

Sam said:


> Hi Biscuit,
> 
> Considering that is quite blatantly aimed at me I will reply to you.
> 
> I have not made any negative comments, actually the only opinion I have put at all is that I recommend to work for someone else first and understand the market before putting large sums of money to a project. I personally do not see the negativity in that as much as the sensibility - all the other information is FACT.
> 
> I have written that the British salon in Viva Mall is still in the market, and by all accounts doing fine. I have at no point said don't do it because you will never succeed, nor would I ever say this, I have just written about the fact that life in NOT cheap out here, at all, and to cover expenses for two on a single salary is so difficult when you work for an already existent and popular company. So to support two and set up a company as well, with all the outlay on that, it takes money in the bank as profits will not appear for a few months.
> 
> If you would like to speak to someone who has been there, then there is a girl posting here called Marta (although not seen her around for a while). She entered into a spa business and lost everything, had to return to her country and work many months just to get enough to come back and pay rent. And she only had herself to support.
> 
> But hey, if people don't want to hear how businesses are in Sharm then fine, live the dream. I can sugar coat everything, tell you everyone that comes here is blissfully happily and every business a roaring success. The fact that almost every shop in Aquapark has closed, all bar 2 of the 7 (or so) cafes in the front of Aquapark, is apparently irrelevant.
> 
> At the end of the day, I have a stable job and stable income and support my family comfortably, it's not my business what other people do, if they succeed or lose everything. I am just the sort of person who would feel really bad to tell someone everything is peachy when it's clearly not and then they have to even borrow the money for a flight home.
> 
> Each one may take my information and advice as they wish. Trust me, I can assist very easily in this case. I'm in real estate, I can rent commercial space, rent apartments, sell the aforementioned even. I can profit from this opportunity if I wanted, but you will see I advise not to buy at least until stability in Sharm is secured.
> 
> Sam



Actually you wern't in my mind at all? As far as I can see you like being there and have been most helpful in a lot of posts? Why did you think it was for you? Strange?


----------



## biscuit

MaidenScotland said:


> When I read about people wanting to come out here to live/work etc and then read the questions they ask... the I will open my hairdressing salon at 9am... (just using this one as an example sometimes makes me want to shout at the top of my voice... "Don't do it" as it is obvious at least to me that the majority of people do not see past the beach and the sunshine.
> Life out here is not easy in fact it is hard unless you have great support and plenty of money.
> Living somewhere is so much more different from coming on holiday and that is the big big problem here.... people are seduced by the sun and the pace of life... the pace of life you see on holiday is not the pace you live when you have to work here.
> 
> Maiden


Exactly, thats why people ask then those who are more experienced can say "Don't open your salon at 9am" as I could advise about various things here in Newcastle...

I wouldn't contemplate living there if I had to rely on making money to keep me going, however thats me.

It would be great to see somone make a sucess and be part of the support system that helped along the way.

I see a wealth of knowledge among the people on here; positives and pitfalls, I am here to learn hopefully Sam, Maiden and Deadguy can impart their perspective on me? I take it all in...believe me the rose coloured filters are not in the on position


----------



## DeadGuy

samantha.t said:


> Thank you for your opinion but please can you expand on your answer?



Hi there,

Sorry about being brief, but I meant what I said, and I think that both Sam and MaidenScotland managed to put it in a perfect simple way, so I will ask you to read what they said again, and to reconsider the whole thing.

But there's something that I'd like to emphasis, spending a holiday in a place is not the same as living there, and it's completely different from making a living there.

And something that I wanna add, relocating is a big move for anyone living anywhere, so if someone's planning to take a step like this? They better make sure that it's a step in the right direction; with all respect to your plans, but do you really think that moving to a third world ARABIAN country is the right thing to do? And don't forget that if you did relocate here you'd be putting your son in here as well.

So my personal advice? Listen to what Sam said, at least spend some time here before you move in.

I'd like to add something, you've mentioned that you "egyptian friends that are willing to help (they live in england with many family members still remaining there) " ???? If it was me? I would NEVER trust an Egyptian saying that he/she's "willing to help" just like that, almost all Egyptians don't "just help" unless they're seeing/looking for a reward! But they're your friends, not mine, so I'd just be sharp and wouldn't trust anyone that easily if it was me!

Best of luck to both your son and yourself with whatever you're gonna decide.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland:

"just using this one as an example sometimes makes me want to shout at the top of my voice... "Don't do it" ................... " That's exactly what I said in my post  If you think you got enough reasons to say it? Then just say it!


Or may be you don't do that cause you're a lady? Or cause you're not a rude person?



Sam:

"I am just the sort of person who would feel really bad to tell someone everything is peachy when it's clearly not and then they have to even borrow the money for a flight home"

Bet you're having a real hard time with your Egyptian friends if you had any, cause that's what every Egyptian wanna hear, that they're absolutely right and that you're agreeing 110%


----------



## biscuit

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> "egyptian friends that are willing to help (they live in england with many family members still remaining there) " ???? If it was me? I would NEVER trust an Egyptian saying that he/she's "willing to help" just like that, almost all Egyptians don't "just help" unless they're seeing/looking for a reward! But they're your friends, not mine, so I'd just be sharp and wouldn't trust anyone that easily if it was me!
> 
> Best of luck to both your son and yourself with whatever you're gonna decide.


Dead Guy you must be the only nice egyptian there is?


----------



## biscuit

DeadGuy said:


> MaidenScotland:
> 
> "just using this one as an example sometimes makes me want to shout at the top of my voice... "Don't do it" ................... " That's exactly what I said in my post  If you think you got enough reasons to say it? Then just say it!
> 
> 
> Or may be you don't do that cause you're a lady? Or cause you're not a rude person?
> 
> 
> 
> Sam:
> 
> "I am just the sort of person who would feel really bad to tell someone everything is peachy when it's clearly not and then they have to even borrow the money for a flight home"
> 
> Bet you're having a real hard time with your Egyptian friends if you had any, cause that's what every Egyptian wanna hear, that they're absolutely right and that you're agreeing 110%



A balanced arguement is always a good one? It would be stupid to say anything was 100% one way or the other wouldn't it?


----------



## DeadGuy

biscuit said:


> A balanced arguement is always a good one? It would be stupid to say anything was 100% one way or the other wouldn't it?


Yes, it would, but words like "balanced" , "argument" and "equilibrium" and other NORMAL words that usually makes sense for NORMAL people like those words? You can not find those words in the Egyptian dictionary!! Only in physics, chemistry, maths and mechanics books, and I think you know what I mean 

If you ever had a conversation with ANY Egyptian and happened to hear him/her using ANY of those words?? Please, don't hesitate to let me know


----------



## DeadGuy

biscuit said:


> Dead Guy you must be the only nice egyptian there is?


I'm just sharing the few things that I do know with anyone asking for it, none of the threads that I reply for were asking for "Nice people ONLY" or anything like that as far as I know!!


I never tried to be nice, NEVER said I was nice either, and I'd never say it either cause I'm NOT nice! And I think that most people who did read my posts already know that!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biscuit let me tell you a little story my Egyptian doctor told me.

Egyptians complain that they are treated by the whole world and specially from fellow Arabs as second class citizens and I as an Egyptian have to say we only have ourselves to blame.
If an Egyptian goes to work in lets say Dubai he joins a multinational company and sees a new Indian come to work and his fellow Indian invites him to his home and shows him around
The same goes for all the various other nationalities, then an other Egyptian comes to work for the same company and does he get invited to the other chaps house or shown around?
No way! they fight and make problems for each other in the hope that the other one gets the sack. My doctor then went on to say "We Egyptians don't get respect from the world because we don't respect ourself "" We look out for the main chance and don't care who we step on to get there" 
Yes of course there are lots of lovely Egyptians and I have the pleasure of having very nice Egyptian friends... but honestly until you live here for a time you have no idea how the Egyptian world works, even the boab will tell you "he not nice man don't trust him" and that is about anyone the boab might think you are tipping more than you are tipping him.

Now on the 9am opening.... now having to find that out in an forum that Egyptians and indeed expats do not go to the hairdressers at this time of day reads to me
Ohh I had a great holiday in the sun wouldn't it be great to live out there.. I know lets open a hairdressers/shop/cafe whatever. Come out and do your homework, look round and find out what the competition is, where are the busiest places, what are the rents like etc
If you can't afford to come out for two weeks and find out these things then you are off to a bad start. It's not negativity on our part, the person asking about coming out has already sold them self "the dream" we are just pointing out there is more chance of your dream turning into a nightmare.

Maiden


----------



## biscuit

yes I think thats right. The way you put it accross in the above post will hopefuly have some impact on sam.t. As I've said I'll come over and rent several times before I made any decision. I will also keep reading as much as I can, you can never be too well informed. If sam.t goes out and faces problems I'd be interested in hearing about them, as well as her joys.


----------



## biscuit

DeadGuy said:


> I'm just sharing the few things that I do know with anyone asking for it, none of the threads that I reply for were asking for "Nice people ONLY" or anything like that as far as I know!! I never tried to be nice, NEVER said I was nice either, and I'd never say it either cause I'm NOT nice! And I think that most people who did read my posts already know that!!


 Dear me DG! You remind me of my brother


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> ................................
> 
> 
> "We Egyptians don't get respect from the world because we don't respect ourself "" We look out for the main chance and don't care who we step on to get there"
> Yes of course there are lots of lovely Egyptians and I have the pleasure of having very nice Egyptian friends...
> 
> ..............................
> 
> Maiden



Sorry for editing your post, 

" We look out for the main chance and don't care who we step on to get there" VERY VERY TRUE!!!


"Yes of course there are lots of lovely Egyptians and I have the pleasure of having very nice Egyptian friends..."


I just got one thing to say about this part; Egypt's population exceeds 80 MILLION "persons"! Do you really think those "lots" of people are actually "lots" enough to be called "lots"??? Not to mention being noticed!!!!!!!!!!!


Personally??? I don't!!! But my opinion on the other thread still the same, Good and bad people, they both do exist, it's all just about how lucky we are, to meet the good ones or the bad ones!


And I think your doc was partially right about the "we don't respect ourself" part, cause some Egyptians do have self respect, but the problem is that "respect" isn't a thought that's constantly available in their minds (I'm ASSUMING that they do have a mind!!!! If anyone stumbles with anyone who's clearly mindless? then you can't consider this situation!!!!!) Anyway, many things come before any kind of "respect" in their minds, specially when it's the self respect! Many things come before that for them! "Respect" is not a priority for most of Egyptians, that is a fact!!

Good luck!


----------



## DeadGuy

biscuit said:


> Dear me DG! You remind me of my brother


Well, I can see a "" in your post, so I will assume that your brother isn't that mean to you, cause most brothers can be mean to their sisters (Think my own sisters would say that I am!! Specially the youngest one!!  )

And if that's the case? Then thanks for the compliment 

But if you meant it as the "pain in the a$$ brother"??? Then ................ thanks for the compliment too


----------



## samantha.t

biscuit said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a ten year old boy, I also retrained in the last 2 years with Saks Academies to do hairdressing (don't ask what I did before that!).
> 
> I intend to have a try at living in Sharm/Naama Bay initially with my son as my husband does not want to quit his job (yet).
> 
> I have been looking at schools mainly with a view to the social aspect for my son as I am going to home school him, there are some good websites for doing this.
> 
> I will be very interested to see how you get on please keep me updated?
> 
> I believe like everything else if you keep a realistic head on your shoulders and are prepared to work hard you will have nothing to regret, even if the first idea does not work, don't give up.
> 
> If you have the balls to do it in the beginning then thats the hardest battle?
> 
> If I was out there I would be trying to assist you not knock you for trying (it's hardly like you are going to say 'ah well then I won't bother' based on a few peoples opinions, I relise you need to see both sides but when I read the posts here they seem so negative....believe me I could dissuade someone from coming to the North East but why? Some people absolutely love living here it's individual choice?
> 
> I don't know about you but my greatest fear is being on my death bed and looking back saying "why did I not?"
> 
> 
> THAT'S JUST MY OPINION BEFORE I GET SHOT DOWN IN FLAMES! LOL



Hello Biscuit

Thank you for replying.

I will only not try to set up a business in Sharm if the figures do not add up as setting up a business is my primary goal.

I had ran a family business in London which was also a hair salon so i understand this business very well... but also need to understand Sharms tourist to ensure this project is able to succeed.

I will be in Sharm at the end of this month for 2 weeks to meet with the contacts i have made and to look at suitable premises which in turn will help me make the right decision to continue to proceed, research more or to choose another country.

I'll definately keep you updated...


----------



## samantha.t

Sam said:


> Hi Biscuit,
> 
> Considering that is quite blatantly aimed at me I will reply to you.
> 
> I have not made any negative comments, actually the only opinion I have put at all is that I recommend to work for someone else first and understand the market before putting large sums of money to a project. I personally do not see the negativity in that as much as the sensibility - all the other information is FACT.
> 
> I have written that the British salon in Viva Mall is still in the market, and by all accounts doing fine. I have at no point said don't do it because you will never succeed, nor would I ever say this, I have just written about the fact that life in NOT cheap out here, at all, and to cover expenses for two on a single salary is so difficult when you work for an already existent and popular company. So to support two and set up a company as well, with all the outlay on that, it takes money in the bank as profits will not appear for a few months.
> 
> If you would like to speak to someone who has been there, then there is a girl posting here called Marta (although not seen her around for a while). She entered into a spa business and lost everything, had to return to her country and work many months just to get enough to come back and pay rent. And she only had herself to support.
> 
> But hey, if people don't want to hear how businesses are in Sharm then fine, live the dream. I can sugar coat everything, tell you everyone that comes here is blissfully happily and every business a roaring success. The fact that almost every shop in Aquapark has closed, all bar 2 of the 7 (or so) cafes in the front of Aquapark, is apparently irrelevant.
> 
> At the end of the day, I have a stable job and stable income and support my family comfortably, it's not my business what other people do, if they succeed or lose everything. I am just the sort of person who would feel really bad to tell someone everything is peachy when it's clearly not and then they have to even borrow the money for a flight home.
> 
> Each one may take my information and advice as they wish. Trust me, I can assist very easily in this case. I'm in real estate, I can rent commercial space, rent apartments, sell the aforementioned even. I can profit from this opportunity if I wanted, but you will see I advise not to buy at least until stability in Sharm is secured.
> 
> Sam




Hello Sam

I would like to add that i appreciated your reply... and also this one.

I would like to hear honest opinions rather than sugar coated ones and especially from those who live within Sharm as they will have a greater understanding of the economical climate, attitudes of locals, education, real estate etc than i do currently.


----------



## samantha.t

MaidenScotland said:


> When I read about people wanting to come out here to live/work etc and then read the questions they ask... the I will open my hairdressing salon at 9am... (just using this one as an example sometimes makes me want to shout at the top of my voice... "Don't do it" as it is obvious at least to me that the majority of people do not see past the beach and the sunshine.
> Life out here is not easy in fact it is hard unless you have great support and plenty of money.
> Living somewhere is so much more different from coming on holiday and that is the big big problem here.... people are seduced by the sun and the pace of life... the pace of life you see on holiday is not the pace you live when you have to work here.
> 
> Maiden



Hello Maiden


I wish i wrote more on my initial post as i must come across as very naive to you and i ensure that is not the case.

When i went to Egypt i saw an apportunity for doing a hair salon as i believe the quality is very poor and the prices are high - considering the outcome.

I also believed that a hair salon would have more chance to succeed in the late evenings than in the mornings... but also was aware of the braiding which is very sucessful in the day hours which i'm also able to provide in a mobile fashion (and understand how to get pitches from the beaches to achieve this etc)..... which is why i was happy to hear from a local that my understanding/observation was also correct.

My overall problem (whilst in England) is i'm unable to answer the questions i have asked as i need to be in Sharm to get a broader picture..... and this is why i posted my questions in the hope that those in Sharm may be able to help me with some answers and again save me valuable time/money.... and add any additional information which they believe i should consider.

I will be in Sharm in the next couple of weeks to try and have my questions answered and to evaluate again my business plan to see if this is still possible. 

If it isn't, i simply won't open a hair salon. business is my primary goal and if it doesn't make money it doesn't make sense.

I can only do the best i can to try and reduce the overal risk by researching as much as possible from england and going to Sharm.

I have travelled to many countries and always see business opportunities.... but have never lost money by investing in something which doesn't give me a return.

I hope you will allow me to stay in contact with you because the more people i know the better. and who knows........ if i can get the figures to add up i would love to cut your hair as a thank you for taking the time out to reply with your opinion.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Sam

Of course you can keep in touch we love to hear how people are getting on.
I wish you well in your venture

Maiden


----------



## samantha.t

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry about being brief, but I meant what I said, and I think that both Sam and MaidenScotland managed to put it in a perfect simple way, so I will ask you to read what they said again, and to reconsider the whole thing.
> 
> But there's something that I'd like to emphasis, spending a holiday in a place is not the same as living there, and it's completely different from making a living there.
> 
> And something that I wanna add, relocating is a big move for anyone living anywhere, so if someone's planning to take a step like this? They better make sure that it's a step in the right direction; with all respect to your plans, but do you really think that moving to a third world ARABIAN country is the right thing to do? And don't forget that if you did relocate here you'd be putting your son in here as well.
> 
> So my personal advice? Listen to what Sam said, at least spend some time here before you move in.
> 
> I'd like to add something, you've mentioned that you "egyptian friends that are willing to help (they live in england with many family members still remaining there) " ???? If it was me? I would NEVER trust an Egyptian saying that he/she's "willing to help" just like that, almost all Egyptians don't "just help" unless they're seeing/looking for a reward! But they're your friends, not mine, so I'd just be sharp and wouldn't trust anyone that easily if it was me!
> 
> Best of luck to both your son and yourself with whatever you're gonna decide.



Hello

Thank you for the advice and i have read all the post submitted prior.

I totally agree with what you have said and i have no plan to move myself to Sharm yet. This is strictly about me researching the observations i have made, filling in the blanks and then revieiwng the results.

IF i believe i can succeed in opening a hair salon i would be in Sharm on a temporary basis and have no desire currently to move their permanently. this was just stated as it would be outside of a typical visa so i may need to state this on future applications/UK tax purposes.

I really appreciate your input/advice and hope to keep in contact with you.


----------



## samantha.t

MaidenScotland said:


> Biscuit let me tell you a little story my Egyptian doctor told me.
> 
> Egyptians complain that they are treated by the whole world and specially from fellow Arabs as second class citizens and I as an Egyptian have to say we only have ourselves to blame.
> If an Egyptian goes to work in lets say Dubai he joins a multinational company and sees a new Indian come to work and his fellow Indian invites him to his home and shows him around
> The same goes for all the various other nationalities, then an other Egyptian comes to work for the same company and does he get invited to the other chaps house or shown around?
> No way! they fight and make problems for each other in the hope that the other one gets the sack. My doctor then went on to say "We Egyptians don't get respect from the world because we don't respect ourself "" We look out for the main chance and don't care who we step on to get there"
> Yes of course there are lots of lovely Egyptians and I have the pleasure of having very nice Egyptian friends... but honestly until you live here for a time you have no idea how the Egyptian world works, even the boab will tell you "he not nice man don't trust him" and that is about anyone the boab might think you are tipping more than you are tipping him.
> 
> Now on the 9am opening.... now having to find that out in an forum that Egyptians and indeed expats do not go to the hairdressers at this time of day reads to me
> Ohh I had a great holiday in the sun wouldn't it be great to live out there.. I know lets open a hairdressers/shop/cafe whatever. Come out and do your homework, look round and find out what the competition is, where are the busiest places, what are the rents like etc
> If you can't afford to come out for two weeks and find out these things then you are off to a bad start. It's not negativity on our part, the person asking about coming out has already sold them self "the dream" we are just pointing out there is more chance of your dream turning into a nightmare.
> 
> Maiden



Hello maiden

I'm unsure if you have read my other responses as i understand i am late with replying.

I didn't believe it would be a good idea to open a 9-5 salon (premises) as my observations did not provide me with that evidence.... and hoped that someone would be able to basically tell me i was right (in a nutshell) 

I was also asking for high traffic areas as the more information i gain in the interm the better, which is why i stated Naama Bay..... and hope to hear of others.

Egypt doesn't look like a dream to me. the accommodations are over priced considering the state of their financial market, the huge majority of egyptians do not pay tax so the country is falling apart in many areas and unable to begin in places... such as schools, hospitals and roads/pavements..... but i can also see much potential to make money.

The more knowledge i gain on Sharm the more equiped i'll be to make an informed decision so i appreciate everybody's input.


----------



## Sam

biscuit said:


> Actually you wern't in my mind at all? As far as I can see you like being there and have been most helpful in a lot of posts? Why did you think it was for you? Strange?


Hey Biscuit,

Sorry if I'm a bit sensitive then, it just seemed that seeing as I was the only poster who was actually from Sharm and you were knocking the person who was "there" then it eliminate all leaving me.

But if it's not against me then I'll take back my reaction.

Just seems sometimes I give advice (whether people take it or not it's up to them) and I only advise on something when I know what I'm talking about, or I will say I have no experience in such thing. So when someone comes back with negativity I feel that "why do I bother" feeling. 

But if all is appreciated I'll carry on :clap2:


----------



## Sam

DeadGuy said:


> Sam:
> 
> "I am just the sort of person who would feel really bad to tell someone everything is peachy when it's clearly not and then they have to even borrow the money for a flight home"
> 
> Bet you're having a real hard time with your Egyptian friends if you had any, cause that's what every Egyptian wanna hear, that they're absolutely right and that you're agreeing 110%


Lol Deadguy.

You know I was talking to an Egyptian friend just today after another Egyptian friend (well person) pi$$ed me off. I was telling him that five years ago (maybe more) I was a totally different person, and if someone crossed me or disagreed with me I would just back down and let them have it. But these days if anyone speaks to me in a way in which I do not feel deserved, or insists on an opinion which is just not right at all, regardless of age, position or power, I will fight back. And yes, for many people in Egypt it does cause trouble, especially because I am female and especially because most of the time I am also younger than them.

This is something I hate about Egypt, although it does happen everywhere, I've just noticed it very prominently here. Men in high positions or wealthy men demand respect without giving respect. They treat people in lower positions like crap (managers to office boys as example) and think that just because of their title or bank balance they can. Well, I can tell you office boys earn a lot more of my respect than MANY (if not all) managers I come across, and they don't like being treated or spoken to in the way that I do if they try to impress their "superiority" on me, as I believe NO HUMAN in superior to another, we are all equal regardless of background, race, religion, and if a person is decent they deserve to be respected.

Sam


----------



## Sam

samantha.t said:


> Hello Sam
> 
> I would like to add that i appreciated your reply... and also this one.
> 
> I would like to hear honest opinions rather than sugar coated ones and especially from those who live within Sharm as they will have a greater understanding of the economical climate, attitudes of locals, education, real estate etc than i do currently.


Thanks 

I notice you said about coming over later in the month to "meet contacts" - are these the Egyptian friends you spoke about. When DeadGuy says don't trust anyone, he has a point. You can trust some people with some things, but I'm yet to find anyone I can wholey trust with everything. Even those I would trust my money and my life with, I'd still never trust them on something else (like time-keeping, lol).

When it comes to the hairdressing market, I know very little, but I'll tell you what I can...

Most British expats here (females anyway) will only get their hair done by their own hairdresser back home. If they travel back every few months or so they coincide the visit with a trip to their hairdresser.

The majority of "walk-in" clients seem to be male tourists. They seem to not really care about their hair and therefore not make the time for it during their normal working life, but when on holiday and they pass by a nice looking salon they seem to realise they have the time to sort out the birds nest they have acquired up top!!

Female tourists generally don't get their hair cut abroad as they have their usual hairdresser who knows exactly how they like it at home and wouldn't want to risk a bad job in their holiday pics.

Local Egyptians go to hairdressers and get their facial hair removed simultaneously (men and women). If you don't do this, then they'd go to someone who can. Men also like to get shaved when they go. 

Most nationalities seem to "stick to their own", I mean Italians prefer the cut of an Italian stylist, Russians of a Russian stylist etc - language aside.

This is generalised but I'm hoping useful.

If you open a salon, do not open INSIDE a hotel, as you rule out all non-hotel guests immediately. Although the branding of a hotel can give you a good backing, a non-hotel guest will be asked a thousand questions from security before being allowed to enter, a hassle that most would avoid when other salons are easily accessible on the street.

Anyway, if you have any questions just ask, I'll do my best to help


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> Lol Deadguy.
> 
> You know I was talking to an Egyptian friend just today after another Egyptian friend (well person) pi$$ed me off. I was telling him that five years ago (maybe more) I was a totally different person, and if someone crossed me or disagreed with me I would just back down and let them have it. But these days if anyone speaks to me in a way in which I do not feel deserved, or insists on an opinion which is just not right at all, regardless of age, position or power, I will fight back. And yes, for many people in Egypt it does cause trouble, especially because I am female and especially because most of the time I am also younger than them.
> 
> This is something I hate about Egypt, although it does happen everywhere, I've just noticed it very prominently here. Men in high positions or wealthy men demand respect without giving respect. They treat people in lower positions like crap (managers to office boys as example) and think that just because of their title or bank balance they can. Well, I can tell you office boys earn a lot more of my respect than MANY (if not all) managers I come across, and they don't like being treated or spoken to in the way that I do if they try to impress their "superiority" on me, as I believe NO HUMAN in superior to another, we are all equal regardless of background, race, religion, and if a person is decent they deserve to be respected.
> 
> Sam



Sam, it's really not worth the hassle, let them think what they want! 

And about people in charge treating others with no respect, you made me remember what happened with my 2 weeks boss in Hurgada, we started arguing, the main topic was how did I dare to show the none Egyptian guests the menus that got the Egyptian prices list, so we went on and on, and he couldn't answer many of my questions, so I saw it coming and told him "Lemme guess??? I'm fired?  with a real big smile on my face, and that pissed him off so much cause I took the pleasure of firing me of him 

I'm not a rich Egyptian, I come from a middle class family, but the main reasons for me to get a job in summer college holiday that time was that I wanted to learn how to work for someone, cause I though I'd need to know how to do that when I graduate (Obviously I was wrong, I should've tried to learn how to kill time  ) And the other reason was that I thought I'd find more PEOPLE in there to deal with (By people I mean normal people with an average IQ rate! And I mean the tourists!!) And I was hoping to improve my English, but I didn't find any of what I been looking for! The "person" I been working for was never a real "boss" , The kinda tourists I stumbled on were only focusing on almost one thing, having a specific kind of fun that I was not looking/asking for, and almost all of them didn't speak English!! So it made more sense to get my a$$ fired to save myself all the hassles I had in there!!!

But this "person" I worked for thought I was there for money, and made himself clear one time, tried to correct him, but as usual, was a LOST CAUSE  So he thought he'd squeeze me and I'd be ok with it! But he realized that he was wrong when I decided to go have a shower and dress the way I usually dress out of work after I got myself fired, then went back to his hotel and booked a room for 2 nights paying 3 times more then I would get paid for working for him a whole month  Then I went to his favorite table where he usually sits and asked for my usual coffee and smokes when he was watching me tipping my friends generously!!!!

I wouldn't usually be that mean to anyone, but he really earned it, and I needed to relax!!! And watching him getting mad of me being a guest in his hotel and asking the staff to "get me the manager, he needs to see this sh!t" ???? WAS COMPLETELY WORTH THE MONEY I SPENT


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ohhh Deadguy you were brave.... I worked in hospitality for years and the most important thing I learned there is ......... never ever p**s off the kitchen or the guy who is serving you.
Maybe you should now go from Deadguy to Crazyguy lol 
Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohhh Deadguy you were brave.... I worked in hospitality for years and the most important thing I learned there is ......... never ever p**s off the kitchen or the guy who is serving you.
> Maybe you should now go from Deadguy to Crazyguy lol
> Maiden



I didn't piss the kitchen guys, the housekeeping guys, the waiters, or any other staff, they're all my friends and I'm still on contact with some of them, but I only pissed the owner off cause he earned it, and he never get into the kitchen 

I am crazy, most of the times, but Dead makes more sense to me :S


----------



## DeadGuy

By the way, when I told them to go get the manager, I never complained from the dirty surfaces that they left or anything like that, just complained about the cable channels that he didn't wanna pay for and told him "How can you be having a hotel like this and be cheap?? " And stuff like that, things that hurts him more than anyone else in the hotel 

And yes, I am weird, cause I enjoyed the looks on his face when he heard me saying it


----------



## MaidenScotland

As I have just said I worked in hospitality for years.
Tourists tend to leave their brain/inhibitions/common sense behind when they go on holiday, regardless of nationality or where they go.
I have a little place in the national forest... remote.... we still get our water from the hill and it can be brown if we have had more than normal rain. ... the place is advertised as remote but a great place for walking, fishing, we explain the water being brown.. it makes good whisky lol
And yet we still have people who book and then complain that we don't have cable t.v!! My response was... Cable t.v lol we have only in the past 6 years had day time t.v as the booster station would only be switched on at 4pm.. these t.v complainers tended to be British.
I have a pair of oars that hang on a wall and Americans would always ask what they were for, mmm it is to row the boat seemed such a bland answer that I would tell them that they were the oars that were used to row Bonnie Prince Charlie over the water to Skye.. they loved that answer and believed it.
I also had a guest who asked me to put packets of dog food in the kitchen fridge and when I explained that I couldn't he then went on to tell me the food was fine he had just opened the can and put the contents in a plastic bag... I explained again that I couldn't... no establishment could... he booked out and the next day I received a letter with no signature.
"miserable shower of b******s was all that was written. Now I am quite sure this same person would object strongly and report any other place that held dog food in the fridge if it wasn't his dogs.
All the above written as a hotelier.
Now this is written as a tourist.
I used to regularly go to Bournemouth for weekend and always stayed at the same hotel, we had the same waiter for years a very nice Iranian. Breakfast was being served by him and I said" hello I see you have black arm bands on is that because the ayatollah has died?" he looked at me "No it's to stop my sleeves from slipping down"

So Deadguy if you are looking for intelligent conversation don't speak to a tourist.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> So Deadguy if you are looking for intelligent conversation don't speak to a tourist.
> 
> Maiden


Yes, I learned that, the hard way! 

But what can I say? I was a bit young, was having that dream of having a normal conversation..........


----------



## samantha.t

Sam said:


> Thanks
> 
> I notice you said about coming over later in the month to "meet contacts" - are these the Egyptian friends you spoke about. When DeadGuy says don't trust anyone, he has a point. You can trust some people with some things, but I'm yet to find anyone I can wholey trust with everything. Even those I would trust my money and my life with, I'd still never trust them on something else (like time-keeping, lol).
> 
> When it comes to the hairdressing market, I know very little, but I'll tell you what I can...
> 
> Most British expats here (females anyway) will only get their hair done by their own hairdresser back home. If they travel back every few months or so they coincide the visit with a trip to their hairdresser.
> 
> The majority of "walk-in" clients seem to be male tourists. They seem to not really care about their hair and therefore not make the time for it during their normal working life, but when on holiday and they pass by a nice looking salon they seem to realise they have the time to sort out the birds nest they have acquired up top!!
> 
> Female tourists generally don't get their hair cut abroad as they have their usual hairdresser who knows exactly how they like it at home and wouldn't want to risk a bad job in their holiday pics.
> 
> Local Egyptians go to hairdressers and get their facial hair removed simultaneously (men and women). If you don't do this, then they'd go to someone who can. Men also like to get shaved when they go.
> 
> Most nationalities seem to "stick to their own", I mean Italians prefer the cut of an Italian stylist, Russians of a Russian stylist etc - language aside.
> 
> This is generalised but I'm hoping useful.
> 
> If you open a salon, do not open INSIDE a hotel, as you rule out all non-hotel guests immediately. Although the branding of a hotel can give you a good backing, a non-hotel guest will be asked a thousand questions from security before being allowed to enter, a hassle that most would avoid when other salons are easily accessible on the street.
> 
> Anyway, if you have any questions just ask, I'll do my best to help




Hello Sam

Thank you for the information and again i agree with the points you have raised.

The contacts i am meeting are mainly my friends family members. I've also got a few meeting with those that own salons there and have offered me work as i worked for them on a few occasions when i was last in Egypt in December..... although they are not aware of my intentions. i also hoped by using this forum that locals that live their may also point me in the right direction or meet for further inside information.

I'm also meeting club promoters/managers as my intention would be for them to divert their clients to me.... hair salons mainly thirve on word of mouth.

I do not want to open a salon in a resort due to this limiting my client base and this is why i have also asked for high traffic areas.... which i still haven't received any information on.

I know that people who go abroad tend to not get their hair coloured/cut unless they believe it is absolutely necessary and the salon looks/is professional/similar to the salons they are use to back home.

The colouring/cutting service i am mainly focusing on for males and females is creative hair colouring - toni and guy looks rather than typical highlights (although i will not refuse this). as i have seen that this is not done in Egypt and tourist are likely to go for a complete change when not being charged the large amounts which they are use to in their country.

Clubbers however would pay to get up-do's/hair styles depending on the price they are charged and british/russians/germans seem to love having their hair braided.... which is a huge bonus as this is a very cheap service to offer as this is a time factor and doesn't cost much money due to hair colours not being involved (other than 20p for hair gel being used). 

When i was last in Egypt i charged £10-15 for a half head of braids and made £200 in a day.... considering the Egyptians i would be employing are paid £250-£300 a month the figures add up for a tidy profit.

To allow someone to do your hair you have to have confidence in the service they will provide and images of proof to the services they have provided which i can provide as i have been doing hair for years and have a good client base in London.... but i do not want to remain in london.

I truely understand what is needed to make a hair salon business work but i really need to try and get as much information as possible prior to going so i have a good starting base for my research.

I understand more so now that i would have to continue to home school my child (or pay someone to do so) if i was able to open a salon, which was good information to have as it is keeping me aware of the reality's of Sharm.

If you/others could inform me of the high traffic areas in Sharm that would be really helpful too. I'm looking for high traffic areas in the late afternoons and evenings and also the same for the mornings... although i understand the beaches will cover this well.

I'm also not dis-reguarding being employed by someone in Sharm or venturing in other areas which could make me money i.e. exporting goods.

I hope that people will be able to provide me with information as my post seems to be turning into a sounding forum for information which isn't answering my questions.


----------



## josmiler05

samantha.t said:


> Hello Sam
> 
> Thank you for the information and again i agree with the points you have raised.
> 
> The contacts i am meeting are mainly my friends family members. I've also got a few meeting with those that own salons there and have offered me work as i worked for them on a few occasions when i was last in Egypt in December..... although they are not aware of my intentions. i also hoped by using this forum that locals that live their may also point me in the right direction or meet for further inside information.
> 
> I'm also meeting club promoters/managers as my intention would be for them to divert their clients to me.... hair salons mainly thirve on word of mouth.
> 
> I do not want to open a salon in a resort due to this limiting my client base and this is why i have also asked for high traffic areas.... which i still haven't received any information on.
> 
> I know that people who go abroad tend to not get their hair coloured/cut unless they believe it is absolutely necessary and the salon looks/is professional/similar to the salons they are use to back home.
> 
> The colouring/cutting service i am mainly focusing on for males and females is creative hair colouring - toni and guy looks rather than typical highlights (although i will not refuse this). as i have seen that this is not done in Egypt and tourist are likely to go for a complete change when not being charged the large amounts which they are use to in their country.
> 
> Clubbers however would pay to get up-do's/hair styles depending on the price they are charged and british/russians/germans seem to love having their hair braided.... which is a huge bonus as this is a very cheap service to offer as this is a time factor and doesn't cost much money due to hair colours not being involved (other than 20p for hair gel being used).
> 
> When i was last in Egypt i charged £10-15 for a half head of braids and made £200 in a day.... considering the Egyptians i would be employing are paid £250-£300 a month the figures add up for a tidy profit.
> 
> To allow someone to do your hair you have to have confidence in the service they will provide and images of proof to the services they have provided which i can provide as i have been doing hair for years and have a good client base in London.... but i do not want to remain in london.
> 
> I truely understand what is needed to make a hair salon business work but i really need to try and get as much information as possible prior to going so i have a good starting base for my research.
> 
> I understand more so now that i would have to continue to home school my child (or pay someone to do so) if i was able to open a salon, which was good information to have as it is keeping me aware of the reality's of Sharm.
> 
> If you/others could inform me of the high traffic areas in Sharm that would be really helpful too. I'm looking for high traffic areas in the late afternoons and evenings and also the same for the mornings... although i understand the beaches will cover this well.
> 
> I'm also not dis-reguarding being employed by someone in Sharm or venturing in other areas which could make me money i.e. exporting goods.
> 
> I hope that people will be able to provide me with information as my post seems to be turning into a sounding forum for information which isn't answering my questions.


Hi Sam.t,
I love the fact you have a dream of doing something and that your brave enough to do it. I am also hopeing to spend more time in Sharm by the end of this year or early next year. I will be looking for work but as beauty therapist , I am saving money now so I haven't got pressure to find work straight away. Unfortunately as I don't live there I cannot help with business stuff but one thing I can say is when Iam there I would look for a english salon with a good background to have my hair done. Best of luck to you. 
I do write alittle on here but I mainly just read all the threads and love the views from everyone.


----------



## Sam

samantha.t said:


> Hello Sam
> 
> Thank you for the information and again i agree with the points you have raised.
> 
> The contacts i am meeting are mainly my friends family members. I've also got a few meeting with those that own salons there and have offered me work as i worked for them on a few occasions when i was last in Egypt in December..... although they are not aware of my intentions. i also hoped by using this forum that locals that live their may also point me in the right direction or meet for further inside information.
> 
> I'm also meeting club promoters/managers as my intention would be for them to divert their clients to me.... hair salons mainly thirve on word of mouth.
> 
> I do not want to open a salon in a resort due to this limiting my client base and this is why i have also asked for high traffic areas.... which i still haven't received any information on.
> 
> I know that people who go abroad tend to not get their hair coloured/cut unless they believe it is absolutely necessary and the salon looks/is professional/similar to the salons they are use to back home.
> 
> The colouring/cutting service i am mainly focusing on for males and females is creative hair colouring - toni and guy looks rather than typical highlights (although i will not refuse this). as i have seen that this is not done in Egypt and tourist are likely to go for a complete change when not being charged the large amounts which they are use to in their country.
> 
> Clubbers however would pay to get up-do's/hair styles depending on the price they are charged and british/russians/germans seem to love having their hair braided.... which is a huge bonus as this is a very cheap service to offer as this is a time factor and doesn't cost much money due to hair colours not being involved (other than 20p for hair gel being used).
> 
> When i was last in Egypt i charged £10-15 for a half head of braids and made £200 in a day.... considering the Egyptians i would be employing are paid £250-£300 a month the figures add up for a tidy profit.
> 
> To allow someone to do your hair you have to have confidence in the service they will provide and images of proof to the services they have provided which i can provide as i have been doing hair for years and have a good client base in London.... but i do not want to remain in london.
> 
> I truely understand what is needed to make a hair salon business work but i really need to try and get as much information as possible prior to going so i have a good starting base for my research.
> 
> I understand more so now that i would have to continue to home school my child (or pay someone to do so) if i was able to open a salon, which was good information to have as it is keeping me aware of the reality's of Sharm.
> 
> If you/others could inform me of the high traffic areas in Sharm that would be really helpful too. I'm looking for high traffic areas in the late afternoons and evenings and also the same for the mornings... although i understand the beaches will cover this well.
> 
> I'm also not dis-reguarding being employed by someone in Sharm or venturing in other areas which could make me money i.e. exporting goods.
> 
> I hope that people will be able to provide me with information as my post seems to be turning into a sounding forum for information which isn't answering my questions.



I was having a thought today...

I don't think Soho Square as yet has a hair salon. It has very high class restaurants, lovely hotels in the area and can get quite busy in the evenings due to the surrounding bars and restaurants. 

The other areas you should look at is Nabq Bay or Naama Bay. Rent price in Nabq Bay is cheaper, and a lot of residential resorts are in handover stage now and over the coming year so should bring a lot more clients over.

With Naama Bay, it will always be the main attraction for Sharm, but it's all grown up, so to speak. Nabq Bay will expand much more over the coming years, both residentially as well as with more hotels. 

Those are probably the best areas.


----------



## samantha.t

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Sam.t,
> I love the fact you have a dream of doing something and that your brave enough to do it. I am also hopeing to spend more time in Sharm by the end of this year or early next year. I will be looking for work but as beauty therapist , I am saving money now so I haven't got pressure to find work straight away. Unfortunately as I don't live there I cannot help with business stuff but one thing I can say is when Iam there I would look for a english salon with a good background to have my hair done. Best of luck to you.
> I do write alittle on here but I mainly just read all the threads and love the views from everyone.


Thank you for the supportive comment


----------



## samantha.t

Sam said:


> I was having a thought today...
> 
> I don't think Soho Square as yet has a hair salon. It has very high class restaurants, lovely hotels in the area and can get quite busy in the evenings due to the surrounding bars and restaurants.
> 
> The other areas you should look at is Nabq Bay or Naama Bay. Rent price in Nabq Bay is cheaper, and a lot of residential resorts are in handover stage now and over the coming year so should bring a lot more clients over.
> 
> With Naama Bay, it will always be the main attraction for Sharm, but it's all grown up, so to speak. Nabq Bay will expand much more over the coming years, both residentially as well as with more hotels.
> 
> Those are probably the best areas.




Thank you Sam that is really helpful.

I will ensure i look into the areas you mentioned in a couple of weeks.... i'm starting to get excited now lol


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi there,

First of all, I wanna admit that I do not know anything about marketing, but what I'm about to say is coming from the "client" me, not the "sales" me.

In Sam's post few minutes ago, she mentioned the word "residential" ! So I thought for a second that I don't think anyone would just decide to go for a haircut while being out, well, not Egyptians anyway, don't know much about other nationalities in there, but I think it would be more comfortable for them to see a salon near where they live.

So I think that you should consider places with high residential existence along with areas of "high traffic of foreigners", and I think that it would be cheaper when it comes to renting prices as well.

Good luck


----------



## biscuit

DeadGuy said:


> Well, I can see a "" in your post, so I will assume that your brother isn't that mean to you, cause most brothers can be mean to their sisters (Think my own sisters would say that I am!! Specially the youngest one!!  )
> 
> And if that's the case? Then thanks for the compliment
> 
> But if you meant it as the "pain in the a$$ brother"??? Then ................ thanks for the compliment too


LOL! My brother has an opinion about everything, and I am sure because he's older he reserves the right to "guide" me in the ways of the world, actually because I'm the youngest (39) they all do! (sounds like you again) ha.

Now your sister that's someone I'd like to speak to...


----------



## biscuit

Sam said:


> Hey Biscuit,
> 
> Sorry if I'm a bit sensitive then, it just seemed that seeing as I was the only poster who was actually from Sharm and you were knocking the person who was "there" then it eliminate all leaving me.
> 
> But if it's not against me then I'll take back my reaction.
> 
> Just seems sometimes I give advice (whether people take it or not it's up to them) and I only advise on something when I know what I'm talking about, or I will say I have no experience in such thing. So when someone comes back with negativity I feel that "why do I bother" feeling.
> 
> But if all is appreciated I'll carry on :clap2:



You come across as a nice person  in my opinion you have always tried to answer queries in a balanced way.

This thread has turned into an interesting read! :biggrin1:


----------



## DeadGuy

biscuit said:


> LOL! My brother has an opinion about everything, and I am sure because he's older he reserves the right to "guide" me in the ways of the world, actually because I'm the youngest (39) they all do! (sounds like you again) ha.
> 
> Now your sister that's someone I'd like to speak to...


People are supposed to learn from their mistakes, I did make many mistakes, managed to correct some of them, thought I could correct some and still working on the rest; I never “make” my sisters (Or anyone else) listen to me or do what I tell them they should do, I just tell them what I have learned, cause I know how it would be/feel if they didn’t, cause I’ve experienced it myself, or at least saw it happening with my friends or anyone else.

But about wanting to speak to my sister(s)? I doubt that you'd still wanna do that if you had the chance, they're really pain in the a$$, but the nice pain though


----------



## biscuit

DeadGuy said:


> People are supposed to learn from their mistakes, I did make many mistakes, managed to correct some of them, thought I could correct some and still working on the rest; I never “make” my sisters (Or anyone else) listen to me or do what I tell them they should do, I just tell them what I have learned, cause I know how it would be/feel if they didn’t, cause I’ve experienced it myself, or at least saw it happening with my friends or anyone else.
> 
> But about wanting to speak to my sister(s)? I doubt that you'd still wanna do that if you had the chance, they're really pain in the a$$, but the nice pain though


Aw thats lovely, you really must care about your sisters: at the end of the day family are what's important (even my pain in the a$$ mum!). 

I have a saying that "no one goes through life unscathed and if they have they haven't lived" the experiences make us what we are....

Another one is "advice is free, and because its advice you can take it or leave it and I won't be offended" That helps when my friends do the exact opposite to what I've told them to do, and usually fall on their butts....I ALWAYS say "I told you so" ha ha it's my perogative


----------



## DeadGuy

biscuit said:


> Aw thats lovely, you really must care about your sisters: at the end of the day family are what's important (even my pain in the a$$ mum!).
> 
> I have a saying that "no one goes through life unscathed and if they have they haven't lived" the experiences make us what we are....
> 
> Another one is "advice is free, and because its advice you can take it or leave it and I won't be offended" That helps when my friends do the exact opposite to what I've told them to do, and usually fall on their butts....I ALWAYS say "I told you so" ha ha it's my perogative



“I have a saying that "no one goes through life unscathed and if they have they haven't lived" the experiences make us what we are”

I agree, but not completely agreeing though, experiencing the impact to a moving vehicle for example, that wouldn’t be such a pleasant experience, though it would be really useful for people, they will learn that being in front of a moving vehicle isn’t the best thing to do  But what about the consequences of such an experience?? And EVERYONE knows what would happen in case they were in front of a moving vehicle, but not everyone learned it by "Personally experiencing" it though 

This was one example, I can keep going like this, and you can bring more examples proving that you're right too, and we both would be right  But this yields to the relativity theory, and personally I think people should just try to measure the risks and see if it's worth the trouble or not before they decide to "experience" everything, that's why we were born having a skull containing what's called a "brain", and I don't think that there's anything wrong with people learning from other people's experiences or mistakes, if everyone tried to experience everything all by themselves and not looking at what others learned??? I think that everyone would be trying to start a fire right now, just like our ancestors were trying to do that one day 


"advice is free, and because its advice you can take it or leave it and I won't be offended"

This time I completely agree with you, but if you’re friends usually do “the exact opposite to what you've told them to do”???? Then I think that you either tell them the opposite of what you think they should do  Or just save yourself the hassle and let them do what they wanna do, there’s no point of advising anyone when you are SURE that they will just do the opposite!

I do agree with you in many points, and I do agree with you in general, but for some reason I think that you believe that I don't 

Have a nice time


----------



## expatinalex

samantha.t said:


> Hello all... my apologies in advance for the length of this post
> 
> I joined this forum as i hoped people in Sharm El Sheikh may be able to advise/help me as i plan to move temporarily/permanently to Egypt within the next 3 months and set up a small business in the beauty industry (hairdressing to be exact).
> 
> I have researched online and understand how i am able to get a visa to work in the country and also how to become a resident but would appreciate some advise on the following areas...... if possible.
> 
> 1. I would be moving with my 10 year old son so are there schools which take on national students and if so does anyone know the price? if there is no schooling available does anyone know a private tutor who wouldn't be charging an arm and a leg?
> 
> 2. Does anyone know of any high traffic areas of tourist (i.e. Naama Bay) which would be ideal to set up a hair salon?... but also doesn't charge a large amount for shop rentals!...... i'm considering a typical 9am-6pm or 5pm-12am opening hours .
> 
> 3. Does anyone know where i could find somewhere cheap to rent in Sharm (ideally near the high traffic areas)... i don't mind sharing a studio/1 bedroom apartment with my son until i can improve my financial position.
> 
> 4. I wanted to buy an accommodation but unable to as i can't get a mortgage for Egypt (unless i want to buy an over priced accommodation off plan/new build). If you know anyone selling their accommodation VERY cheap please let me know.
> 
> 
> I will be going to Egypt by the end of March 2010 to look for all of the above but would have liked some guidance to not waste valuable time as i will be there initially for 7-14 days...... then hoped to return for a much longer period when the above has been found.
> 
> I can't stress enough that i am not a rich british person and will be coming over to Egypt on a tight purse string. I believe with the right contacts i will be able to achieve my goal as i have enough money to furnish a salon, staff who are willing to work..... but not the above answered questions to make my goal happen.
> 
> Please help if you can and to anyone who can't or who comments, thank you for taking the time out to read my post.
> 
> Kind regards
> Samantha x :clap2:


Hi Samantha.

I admire anyone who has dreams and ambition but I really do think that your plans to start a business in Egypt single handed and with a child to take care of should remain a dream.

Your knowledge of the country and all that comes with it seems very limited.

Do you speak Arabic? Does your son? 

If not this will of course be one of your biggest draw backs

Prices here are going up and if your budget is so limited I really would think again before investing your limited finances into this business venture.

Having lived here for almost 3 years I wouldn't do it, and i certainly wouldn't subject my child to life on a shoe string budget here in Egypt !!!!!


If you do decide to go ahead with it I wish you and more important your son the best of luck.


----------



## Sam

biscuit said:


> Another one is "advice is free, and because its advice you can take it or leave it and I won't be offended" That helps when my friends do the exact opposite to what I've told them to do, and usually fall on their butts....I ALWAYS say "I told you so" ha ha it's my perogative


Couldn't have said it better myself.

I like to advise based on knowledge and experience, but if someone doesn't take it and, as you say, "falls on their butt" then yeah, "I told you so" but it's not my loss 

This thread has seem to have gone a little off topic in places - but as you have said in a previous thread, it has become very interesting and an enjoyable read.

:clap2:


----------



## biscuit

Food for thought there Sam T? This better than Eastenders! (JOKING please don't be offended anyone please!) 

Whats happening with your arrangements at the minute?


----------



## sungirl

Best of luck to you... I am in a similar business to you.... You will find a lot of negativity on this board... Sadly... Maybe they are right, maybe wrong... But if you are like me and are determined and will fight for what you want, you will find it 

Pls feel free to send me a PM if you want to talk more.

I, personally, have found this board to be totally negative! Fortunately I am not in a position where I take the attitudes of others on board unless I know them personally and I know they are saying things in my best interests.

Wishing you all the best in your new venture and pls feel free to contact me by pm 

Sungirl x


----------



## biscuit

DeadGuy said:


> “I have a saying that "no one goes through life unscathed and if they have they haven't lived" the experiences make us what we are”
> 
> I agree, but not completely agreeing though, experiencing the impact to a moving vehicle for example, that wouldn’t be such a pleasant experience, though it would be really useful for people, they will learn that being in front of a moving vehicle isn’t the best thing to do  But what about the consequences of such an experience?? And EVERYONE knows what would happen in case they were in front of a moving vehicle, but not everyone learned it by "Personally experiencing" it though
> 
> This was one example, I can keep going like this, and you can bring more examples proving that you're right too, and we both would be right  But this yields to the relativity theory, and personally I think people should just try to measure the risks and see if it's worth the trouble or not before they decide to "experience" everything, that's why we were born having a skull containing what's called a "brain", and I don't think that there's anything wrong with people learning from other people's experiences or mistakes, if everyone tried to experience everything all by themselves and not looking at what others learned??? I think that everyone would be trying to start a fire right now, just like our ancestors were trying to do that one day
> 
> 
> "advice is free, and because its advice you can take it or leave it and I won't be offended"
> 
> This time I completely agree with you, but if you’re friends usually do “the exact opposite to what you've told them to do”???? Then I think that you either tell them the opposite of what you think they should do  Or just save yourself the hassle and let them do what they wanna do, there’s no point of advising anyone when you are SURE that they will just do the opposite!
> 
> I do agree with you in many points, and I do agree with you in general, but for some reason I think that you believe that I don't
> 
> Have a nice time


So....if you got the opportunity to move to England say, and you had been over a few times and it ticked most of your boxes then would you? Because If I've interpreted your posts correctly you wouldn't do it? :eyebrows:


----------



## biscuit

sungirl said:


> Best of luck to you... I am in a similar business to you.... You will find a lot of negativity on this board... Sadly... Maybe they are right, maybe wrong... But if you are like me and are determined and will fight for what you want, you will find it
> 
> Pls feel free to send me a PM if you want to talk more.
> 
> I, personally, have found this board to be totally negative! Fortunately I am not in a position where I take the attitudes of others on board unless I know them personally and I know they are saying things in my best interests.
> 
> Wishing you all the best in your new venture and pls feel free to contact me by pm
> 
> Sungirl x



:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

biscuit said:


> So....if you got the opportunity to move to England say, and you had been over a few times and it ticked most of your boxes then would you? Because If I've interpreted your posts correctly you wouldn't do it? :eyebrows:


Hi there,

Answering your question, No, I wouldn't stay in a place where I'd be finding things that annoy me, not even if I was in heaven! If I was in heaven and had a nosy neighbor or something that I don't like? I'd just move some place else!!


But you're assuming that I got that choice! To go and experience things else where! Who said I have a choice??? I'm a damn "Arab terrorist"! I don't have a choice in here Lady!! But you people?? You do have a choice!!


I did experience things in here, won't say that I only had bad experiences, cause I did have good ones, but what's the overall ratio???? Would you prefer to have a big house with a pool and and and and if you were aware that you'd be living there..........alone??????


My point in here is that everyone knows that no one can have everything they want (Unless you're not a demanding person, which do not exist, we're all born demanding in a way!! Or if you're REALLY lucky  ) So If I had to choose between the things that I want? Then I should make the right call, or at least try to! And that's why there's a word called.........priority??


Have a nice time


----------



## biscuit

I relise that you are stuck, what I am asking is "if you could" thats what it's like for us as we are luck enough to have a bit more freedom (I can't imagine how hard that must be). 

I won't live in Egypt full time as I will keep my house in Newcastle, also my sister will retire and come with me.

By then I will speak Arabic (as I am learning now and starting a course in May).

I have two neighbours from hell one on both sides of me they are all retired and have nothing to do all day but find things to complain about, they are bitter and twisted individuals. Their behaviour is subtle and intimidating. I act like they don't bother me but inside it does, it's awful. I have been reported to various authorities by them and in the end the police told them to leave me alone but it doesn't stop the looks etc..(this is in an affluent area).

It happens everywhere and there is good and bad in everyone it's just how they chose to conduct themselves.


----------



## DeadGuy

biscuit said:


> I relise that you are stuck, what I am asking is "if you could" thats what it's like for us as we are luck enough to have a bit more freedom (I can't imagine how hard that must be).
> 
> I won't live in Egypt full time as I will keep my house in Newcastle, also my sister will retire and come with me.
> 
> By then I will speak Arabic (as I am learning now and starting a course in May).
> 
> I have two neighbours from hell one on both sides of me they are all retired and have nothing to do all day but find things to complain about, they are bitter and twisted individuals. Their behaviour is subtle and intimidating. I act like they don't bother me but inside it does, it's awful. I have been reported to various authorities by them and in the end the police told them to leave me alone but it doesn't stop the looks etc..(this is in an affluent area).
> 
> It happens everywhere and there is good and bad in everyone it's just how they chose to conduct themselves.


Hi there,

As I did say in my last post, it's just a matter of priorities, some people may be willing to sacrifice things in order to have something that may sound not worth it to others, but all I am trying to say is that people should just measure the risks and what they're gonna get and see if it's worth it or not.

You got a talkative mean pain in the a$$ neighbor, I got more than just one with a machine gun HAHAHA!

Have a nice day


----------



## MaidenScotland

As this thread has gone completely off topic it too is closed.


----------

